
More than 50 firefighters are tackling a blaze at a Tesla car dealership - hanoz
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-47427311
======
brett40324
Actual Title: Crawley Tesla fire: Half of site damaged in fire

Spoiler, fire was contained and out in 3 hours.

Why change the title and current tense in the post here? Dang

~~~
netsharc
Presumably because the news site started with the current tense title and
changed it after the fire was contained. Same URL, but updated content.

They do that nowadays. Not sure if that's good (easier to build memory
holes...).

------
Zanni
A Tesla service center, not dealership.

